# Diet Coke and Type 2



## wendy mckay (Jun 21, 2017)

Hello All.

I would like to know if anyone can tell me if having a couple of glasses of diet Coke would put the sugar readings up. I managed to get my numbers down to approximately 7 in the morning and now find they have been going up to 8.5 and 9.7
In the mornings. Nothing in my diet has changed, but I feel so disappointed in myself.....what am I doing that's wrong? Could it be the coke or something else?


----------



## Amigo (Jun 21, 2017)

wendy mckay said:


> Hello All.
> 
> I would like to know if anyone can tell me if having a couple of glasses of diet Coke would put the sugar readings up. I managed to get my numbers down to approximately 7 in the morning and now find they have been going up to 8.5 and 9.7
> In the mornings. Nothing in my diet has changed, but I feel so disappointed in myself.....what am I doing that's wrong? Could it be the coke or something else?



Diet Coke has no impact on my levels at all Wendy. Could it be something else? There's no sugar or carbs in the Coke to cause this really but who knows?


----------



## Steff (Jun 21, 2017)

Hi and a warm welcome I drink diet coke every single day and it's not had an impact on my levels.


----------



## wendy mckay (Jun 21, 2017)

Thanks so much for that. It's just really strange that my numbers seem to be creeping up with the morning reading.... I'm not a huge soft drink person but lately I guess with the heat it's nice to have an ice cold drink. Going to have blood test next week so they will see if anything has changed there. Frustrating to say the least.


----------



## Amigo (Jun 21, 2017)

Only thing to do is substitute it for chilled water for a few days and see what happens.


----------



## wendy mckay (Jun 21, 2017)

Steff said:


> Hi and a warm welcome I drink diet coke every single day and it's not had an impact on my levels.


Thank you for your reply.... it helps allot....


----------



## wendy mckay (Jun 21, 2017)

Amigo said:


> Only thing to do is substitute it for chilled water for a few days and see what happens.


Am certainly going to try and see what happens....


----------



## grovesy (Jun 21, 2017)

I find sometimes the hot weather pushes mine up.


----------



## wendy mckay (Jun 21, 2017)

Interesting didn't think of that. Still finding my way around all these issues. I look forward to seeing them down again..... hopefully


----------



## Ljc (Jun 21, 2017)

Were you out when you had the Diet Coke , if so was it served in a glass. 
The weather does play around with our BG levels


----------



## wendy mckay (Jun 21, 2017)

Hi. No I drink from home. If I go out I always carry water with me.... perhaps the heat has effected the numbers..... Thank you for your reply, much appreciated.


----------



## Ljc (Jun 21, 2017)

It was just a thought as I was caught out like that once.


----------



## Ingressus (Jun 22, 2017)

wendy mckay said:


> Hello All.
> 
> I would like to know if anyone can tell me if having a couple of glasses of diet Coke would put the sugar readings up. I managed to get my numbers down to approximately 7 in the morning and now find they have been going up to 8.5 and 9.7
> In the mornings. Nothing in my diet has changed, but I feel so disappointed in myself.....what am I doing that's wrong? Could it be the coke or something else?


Hi Wendy dont be too hard on yourself just try one glass or something else you can do it good figures to work on


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch (Jun 22, 2017)

I favour Pepsi Max or 7 Up free, neither affect me.


----------



## Celerie (Aug 3, 2017)

The caffeine in it can affect your metabolism. I cannot take any caffeine at all because it pushes me into hypos.


----------



## wendy mckay (Aug 3, 2017)

Hi there. Thank you for that. It's interesting to see how different products affects people differently. I stopped drinking it for a while but numbers remained the same. I do stress allot which does not help anyone so am working on that.... Blood sugar dropped 2 days ago to 3.9, did not have any other drink, other than tea and water. Frustrating this Diabetes.


----------



## Celerie (Aug 3, 2017)

wendy mckay said:


> Hi there. Thank you for that. It's interesting to see how different products affects people differently. I stopped drinking it for a while but numbers remained the same. I do stress allot which does not help anyone so am working on that.... Blood sugar dropped 2 days ago to 3.9, did not have any other drink, other than tea and water. Frustrating this Diabetes.



Keeping things on the level is like herding cats. I hypod last night after drinking a pint of diet coke. Flat as a pancake only an hour after eating a decent meal too.


----------



## wendy mckay (Aug 3, 2017)

Celerie said:


> Keeping things on the level is like herding cats. I hypod last night after drinking a pint of diet coke. Flat as a pancake only an hour after eating a decent meal too.


Lol trust me they are really awful to have. I know when one is about to happen so I take action immediately. Guess we just have to press on regardless and do the best we can. Thank goodness for this site....


----------



## mikeyB (Aug 3, 2017)

Celerie said:


> Keeping things on the level is like herding cats. I hypod last night after drinking a pint of diet coke. Flat as a pancake only an hour after eating a decent meal too.


How did you manage to hypo on Metformin? What was your BG reading? The reason I ask, is that if you're are getting unexpected hypos you shouldn't be driving, if you do, that is.


----------



## wendy mckay (Aug 3, 2017)

Hi Mike. I am not on metformin. I am on insulin and don't drive anymore.... if the question was for me...


----------



## Amigo (Aug 3, 2017)

Hi Wendy, I find a restless night, particularly if my joints are bad puts my morning levels up. I'm convinced the systemic inflammation is to blame. It could be that if you're having joint problems.

I find a chilled glass of cold water before bed helps a little but Diet Coke has no effects on my levels generally (unless I have crisps with it! )


----------



## wendy mckay (Aug 3, 2017)

Lol that last bit about the crisps was so funny.... I think that might be a good reason to my high readings, as I have a failed back problem after 4 back ops which has left me in constant pain. Cannot do much of anything anymore except drink diet coke.....and a crisp or two


----------



## mikeyB (Aug 4, 2017)

wendy mckay said:


> Hi Mike. I am not on metformin. I am on insulin and don't drive anymore.... if the question was for me...


No, Wendy, it was for celerie if you see the quote I was referring to in the post. Sorry for not making that clear.


----------



## wendy mckay (Aug 4, 2017)

No problem....am still finding my way round the site.


----------



## mikeyB (Aug 5, 2017)

Have fun, Wendy


----------

